# Is the Ukulele ever featured?



## malc

Is this instrument credible ? Has anybody tried the Vivaldi stuff on it?


----------



## Tikoo Tuba

George Hinchliffe's Ukulele Orchestra of Great Britain has become a global sensation and nothing short of a UK national treasure. '


----------



## millionrainbows

First, get yourself a good ukulele:

https://www.cordobaguitars.com/ukuleles/


----------



## Art Rock

Byron Yasui composed a concerto for ukulele and orchestra.


----------



## Merl

I can't stand the sound of ukeleles. Horrid, plinky, string things with no bass.


----------



## elgar's ghost

The ukulele is a horrible little novelty instrument when used outside its natural environment, but I bet that I have a classical work which features it somewhere along the line.


----------



## millionrainbows

Merl said:


> I can't stand the sound of ukeleles. Horrid, plinky, string things with no bass.


And then, if you put Tiny Tim's voice on top of that...



Have you noticed the increased usage of ukes in commercials, usually with a mousy female voice, very affected? I can't stand it!


----------



## Art Rock

Or this one.....................


----------



## millionrainbows

The only ukulele player I can handle for any length of time is Led Kapana. He also plays slack-key guitar, and his ukulele style is derived from that authentic Hawaiian tradition.


----------



## Merl

millionrainbows said:


> And then, if you put Tiny Tim's voice on top of that...
> 
> 
> 
> Have you noticed the increased usage of ukes in commercials, usually with a mousy female voice, very affected? I can't stand it!


So glad it's not just me that hates the uke, especially when accompanied by a weedy, breathless female voice on TV adverts. Thank you Millionrainbows, I feel vindicated, now.


----------



## brahms4

George Harrison was crazy about ukes!He was said to have about 80 of them around his Friar Park palace and would hand them out to guest to play.He plays a 6 string uke on his video of Between The Devil and The Deep Blue Sea.


----------



## souio

I'm a Uke player and I find it really is a surprisingly versatile instrument when you're not doing the cliche strumming patterns. Would actually make a good funk instrument because the strings can make a good pop sound when muted which could be used in creative ways. I hear people say the uke is for people who can't actually play music but I completely disagree and I think there's a lot of potential for it if creative, outside-the-box thinkers get their hands on it.





Here's a pretty good unconventional uke performance


----------



## Rogerx

George Formby - It's In The Air :lol:


----------



## Guest

jake shimabukuro is the virtuoso of this instrument. look at him


----------



## Sad Al

It is absosutely super-dyperly (sorry, vodka did the typos) credible but only in a forum like this that allows me to join this consensus idiocy. Stan Laurel or Oliver Hardy played it in a funny film


----------



## pianozach

I'm shocked that no one has mentioned Taimane yet.

A virtuoso ukulele player . . . . she plays pop, flamenco, rock, and dabbles in Classical.


----------

